# Fired & Retired



## Davey Do (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm having some trouble uploading my images, so hopefully I'll resolve the problem and tell you my Fired & Retired story when we come back!


----------



## Davey Do (Apr 3, 2020)

Working on it....


----------



## Gaer (Apr 3, 2020)

Davey Do:  Are you a cartoonist?  I used to do cartooning for a local paper.  Who are your favorites?  I like Booth and Jerry Van Amerongen.  I couldn't view your attachment.  It said: "Oops! We ran into some problems!"


----------



## Davey Do (Apr 3, 2020)

Why yes I am a cartoonist, Gaer, thank you for asking.

I, too, use to do cartooning for a local rag- how cool!

Yeah-problems- posting the images. You probably clicked on the attachment while I was trying to figure it out, so I just posted my "Davey Do Difficulties" and "Doing Something" images in the meantime.

Again: thanks for your interest, Gaer!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 3, 2020)

Can you show us some of your work?


----------



## Davey Do (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm trying to upload images which are rather large, 930 x 4000 pixels, and they appear small, like thumbnails. If I edited them down to 940 x 800 pixels, the image appears larger, like this:




Anyway, this is the first  image in a long, long series of images.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 3, 2020)

Davey Do, from Goofy, I never got to welcome you......WELCOME!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 3, 2020)

You're extremely talented!  Many don't think that cartooning is art, BUT IT IS!  As much as fine art!  Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2020)

Welcome Davey Do .. looking forward to seeing more of your cartooning!


----------



## terry123 (Apr 3, 2020)

Welcome from Houston!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2020)

Davey Do said:


> I'm trying to upload images which are rather large, 930 x 4000 pixels, and they appear small, like thumbnails. If I edited them down to 940 x 800 pixels, the image appears larger, like this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 97900
> ...


Put the image in the reply section then click on it to crop it smaller..


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 4, 2020)

Hang in there, Davey!


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 4, 2020)

Gaer said:


> You're extremely talented!  Many don't think that cartooning is art, BUT IT IS!  As much as fine art!  Thanks for sharing that!



I agree even though I am not a cartoonist.  It seems to me that a cartoonist has to be good BOTH with drawing the cartoon AND making it funny and/or informative, as well as communicating the idea oftentimes in one frame or at best, a few frames.

Tony


----------



## Davey Do (Apr 11, 2020)

Here's a cartoon I edited that refers to the "Fired & Retired" scenario:


----------



## Davey Do (Apr 11, 2020)

And here's another part of the conversation that took place at the same time as the previous cartoon:



Stay tuned. More to come.


----------

